# Solved: HP Officejet 6500 E709n won't print black



## djmj (May 1, 2009)

My HP Officejet 6500 E709n printer was working fine. It ran out of ink yesterday and I went and bought 2 new HP 920 XL (large size) cartridges, brought them home and they didn't work. The printer does not print black even with new cartridges. The colours all print. Did Clean Heads and Align Heads and all. Tried both. The colours print fine but black does not print.
Bought another cartridge today and it doesn't work either.
Could someone help? Thank you.


----------



## mlheiss (Feb 28, 2012)

It may be a software problem! I changed cartridges, cleaned, aligned, etc. and nothing happened. Then unplugged printer from my desk top and plugged it into my lap top. Black printed just fine. I uninstalled all HP printer software from my desk top computer, and downloaded new. Installed new software, plugged printer back into desk top computer, and it works fine.


----------



## surtec (Feb 21, 2007)

I have the same problem and it is caused by the print head. Cleaning process in the software does not do the job. Best cleaning method is to remove the print head and soak in hot water, flush thoroughly until water runs clean. Dry and retry. I keep two print heads and always have a spare available since this happens frequently. HP will not tell you this fix since they want to sell replacement parts, but the hot water methods works very well.


----------



## djmj (May 1, 2009)

It works! I tried everything everyone else tried before coming to this forum. Seeing the suggestion to remove the printhead, washing and drying it I had nothing to loose.
Tried it last night, removing the printhead and rinsing it very thoroughly under running water, put the printhead on a heater vent from the furnace (blowing air but not too hot) for 24 hrs. and tried it today and it worked! Thanks for your help everyone!


----------

